# 'Kym Marsh: Teen Mums and Me'



## xx~Lor~xx

Did anyone watch this? (UK)

I recorded it and just caught up. SO happy there's actual something showing GOOD teenage mums. Properly just made my day :haha: Just made so much sense and she sums up the stereotype perfectly! 

Anyway, anyone watch it? And what did you think of it?


----------



## bbyno1

Ooh i wanted to but missed it.
I thought it looked good.
Do you know if there is a repeat?


----------



## sarah0108

YES!

First time i didn't get angry at teen mums on TV!

I think it did us proud :haha:


----------



## mummy2b2010

Im not a teen mum but just noticed this thread an think u may be able to find it on demand or online hun but dont quote me on that...i agree was a broll portrayal of teen mums think it was a good program xx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

https://www.channel5.com/shows/kym-marsh-teen-mums-and-me/episodes/kym-marsh-teen-mums-and-me 

I think that's it online. 

Sarah - OMGoshh YES SAME! It actually saw us as decent people, which is so refreshing ratttack or just starting some media frenzy! She spoke sense!!


----------



## x__amour

> The video you are trying to watch cannot be viewed from your current country or location.

Sobsob. It sounds so interesting! :(


----------



## Bexxx

I'm watching it now on my Xbox :D


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Awh noo, that's shocking :( I hate it when they won't allow from other countries. 

It really is/was. She actually is very fair and slashes all the stereotypes of teenage mothers, and shows they are hardworking and good mothers doing the best they can. It's refreshing.


----------



## sarah0108

It didn't seem like they cut the videos up and made them look as though the parents didn't give a shit. 

I really liked it!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Bexxx said:


> I'm watching it now on my Xbox :D

:thumbup: let us know what you thought afterwards!!!


----------



## Bexxx

So far...
I've only seen the one that can't cook...she literally doesn't have any pots/pans only two plastic cups! How can she afford all the take aways?!


----------



## LauraBee

That might have been the thing I got a letter for... A little while ago, a producer contacted the college nursery asking for young parents who aren't the stereotypical norm. They only wanted people with two year olds plus though. Not sure if I would have agreed anyway.

Personally, I still haven't felt judged for being a teen parent, so it's one of those things that, while I'm glad we're getting the whole "other" stories thing, I'm still not too bothered about.

Actually I'm surprisingly awake, might watch it in a minute.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Oohh interesting!! Though I don't think there are any with 2 year + children. I agree though, I'd be hesitant to do anything with tv, just purely because of the way teen mums are generally portrayed. But like I said, :thumbup: for this programme!


----------



## LauraBee

Yeah this isn't it, she's up North. But at least we'll know there's gonna be another positive portrayal of young parents soon.

Guh, it keeps freezing -.-


----------



## sarah0108

Maybe it's the next series of the 16 and pregnant thing


----------



## Melibu90

I thought it was great all of them got put in a good light especially the girl who had her boy at 13, she was doing brilliant i felt so sorry for her when she said she doesnt want to go out. Good on her but she deserves time out
I like kym marsh too i think she seems like a genuinely nice person
Best teen mum program ive seem :thumbup:


----------



## LauraBee

@Sarah - it sounded like it was very focused on how young parents juggle their education with having children. I have a feeling it was a BBC production.... I threw the letter away as soon as I read it, so can't really remember. We'll see :thumbup:


----------



## Bexxx

Hmm..I wasn't really that impressed by the show :haha:


----------



## LauraBee

Yeah, I didn't find it too compelling to be honest, but I wasn't expecting to anyway.


----------



## lauram_92

I am going to watch it, I just seen the end. I felt so sorry for the girl that just sits in at nights because the house is closed, but I suppose thats what I do anyway!


----------



## sarah0108

I'm gonna keep a look out for another one coming out then :)


----------



## _laura

I've not watched it yet. Using it as research for my Uni project where in doing portraits of teen mums that have done things with their lives to destroy the stereotypes


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I watched it :) was really good! I agree it made us actually look good :) instead of 'only getting pregnant for a house and money' :D made me quite happy x


----------



## vaniilla

I watched and I didn't really like it all that much as I couldn't really relate and I don't think all of them were nice like the one that had a filthy place and her lo junk all the time and off the floor, they didn't seem to have any young parents on there that were actually there by choice or were well off, not all teen mums are like that but its still a million times better then the other teen shows.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

^^^ I agree, but I think she just needed a push in the right direction which she got :)


----------



## Lauraxamy

I really enjoyed it. Like others have said it didn't make teen mums look bad like other programmes do. It was actually kinda sad because you can relate to it some ways with the not being able to go out at times and being judged for being a young mum and such but yeah I thought it was really well put together with honest opinions and good teen mums on there and I really liked Kym Marsh she seemed lovely :D


----------



## tasha41

I found a link that works in Canada if anyone is interested :thumbup:


----------



## sarah0108

I agree they could have had a couple of teen mums with different situations but it was nice to see kym show people that generally teen mums are brilliant mums and we don't just dump our kids on our parents etc rather than the mums you see on shows like teen mom lol


----------



## xgem27x

I didnt watch it but I think I will catch it on demand, it sounds like it could be alright! 

The only thing is, those programs never show twin babies so I cant relate to a lot of it! 

Plus a lot of the time I just get a bit pissed at the teen mums all going "its so hard" just because they're on TV, I swear they always make it out to be so much harder than it actually is, I just end up shouting at the TV "shuuuut up, you only have one!!!" :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

I have two too :lol:


----------



## xgem27x

I know, so many of us have two, yet they always only show teens with one baby?!

They never show the full picture, its almost like if they show a teen with TWO kids its going to get reactions like "ohhh you messed up and had a baby, and then went and did it all again, do you have no control!!" 

If their intentions are to make teen mums look good, then why dont they show teen mums who have more than one baby, just seems a bit weird I think! Almost like they can't show teen mums with more than one baby, because that will ruin the "teen mums are good mums" image iykwim!


----------



## Bexxx

One of the girls did kind of rely on her mum though, the one that couldn't cook, her mum took her LO for 3 days a week to give her a break. I just thought, omg you get 3 days off a week, you don't need a break :lol:


----------



## sarah0108

I think it would be good to see them do a show of teens with 2+ kids. I'm sure people would love to watch, because everyone seems to watch me when I'm out and about :dohh:

:rofl:


----------



## sarah0108

Lol yeah 3 days a week?! Bloody hell.


----------



## xgem27x

sarah0108 said:


> I think it would be good to see them do a show of teens with 2+ kids. I'm sure people would love to watch, because everyone seems to watch me when I'm out and about :dohh:
> 
> :rofl:

I always find people stare with that "Do you think she's their older sister or their mum?" look, does make me laugh how they can't do it subtley though, like not even in the slightest :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

Haha!
i now get the " is she their mum?" Looks aswell as "she looks about13" stars and now i get the inquisitive "are they twins or not?!" Looks haha x


----------



## LauraBee

I've had bad looks from other moms but no one else o.0

Also, I don't think I generally like the "teen moms are good moms too" shows because as far as I'm concerned, it's highlighting and amplifying the problem of their being a difference depending on what age you have children, if that makes sense? Like, I still have never felt like my age has ever interferred with my parenting until other people talk about it. I prefer shows about parenting in general as opposed to targeting specifics.


----------



## wishuwerehere

I liked it because Kym Marsh wasn't patronising - I think that made a huge difference. A lot of programs about teen mums have incredibly condescending hosts whereas she seemed like she genuinely was interested and wanted to help.


----------



## sarah0108

I understand what you mean Laura :thumbup:


----------



## LauraBee

You always do Sarah :cloud9: :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

:kiss: Well, i can't help that we just, 'get' each other :rofl:


----------



## TattieHattie

im watching it now and this first girl cant really do much in the way of domestic work lol but i agree with you all they should show young mums with 2 kids! ..i also get the most horrible looks ever walking through my town centre with my 2.. not sure if its because iv got 2 and look 12 or because my eldest is mixed race and LO is as white as a sheet either way who are they to judge me! x


----------



## sarah0108

Tattie, i'm the same :haha: I look like i've just come out of primary school :dohh:


----------



## KimJDEBAH

this programme portrayed young mums the way they should be: brave, proud and mature. most people judge them by the standards of one or two teenage mums but most aren't like this. I got pregnant at 14 and im 28 now. I've got 5 Kidz who i love more than anything else in the world and i'm not afraid to admit i was pregnant at 14 because i dont regret it. I feel sorry for the girls on this programme cos they haven't got the babies dad to support them, i did and we are still going strong now. But these girls deserve alot more credit than they get. They don't deserve to be called Slags. Teenage mothers don't deserve the stigma that they carry because they are teenage mums they deserve to be treated equal to everyone.!! xxxx


----------



## KimJDEBAH

sarah0108 said:


> :kiss: Well, i can't help that we just, 'get' each other :rofl:

They are gorgeous. x


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Haven't seen this yet, want to though! 

and I agree it's hard dealing with the looks. I look young for my age too, look around 14/15 not 19 lol and I do get lots of looks from other mums, really annoys me! xx


----------



## Amber4

I watched it and thought it was really good. I love Kym Marsh :flower: My Nan plays bingo with her Mum :haha: Small world, huh? I think if I remember it was the second girl on it She was at a park which was outside of where I used to live. :haha: They cleaned it up though as it didn't look that good when we lived there. I remember seeing cameras in the park and wondered what was going on though.


----------



## danni94

I watched it, was pleased about how they were responsible, aside from the one girl who spent all her money on outings, but then again, Kym helped her change. The programme that I was on (underage and pregnant) also harboured alot of negative thoughts, as most of the girls on there were complete idiots.


----------

